# Independent Lift for CS2610/CS2410



## Jayne (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi All

We recently bought a Kioti CS2610 (CS2410 US) and while we are very happy with it, we would like to have an independent lift for the MMM so that we don't have to take off the slasher/carry all every time we want to mow the lawn.

I approached our Kioti dealer who also builds FELs and other tractor implements and they said that they could custom build us something - price unknown at this stage.

My dealer has approached the Australian importers about a Kioti Two Way hydraulic valve for this project, but it appears that it is not a standard import. Just waiting on a reply from Korea about its availability and cost. According to the manual this valve will integrate easily into the tractor and give us the extra hydraulic ports for a MMM lift cylinder without looking like a "third party add on".

I would like to hear from anyone who has put an independent MMM lift kit on their CS2610/CS2410 or know where I can buy a kit.

Jayne
:aussie:


----------

